# Billing for breast, cysts, multiple, complex and simple



## miriam j (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi--

working with ob.  Superbill has the following:

Breast cysts, multiple, complex and simple.  How do i bill?

Thanks,


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're looking for a diagnosis code, look in the 610 range--maybe 610.1, although I get hits on 610.4 & 610.8 from my coding web site.

Becky, CPC


----------

